# Plantex CSM+B Guaranteed Analysis



## Uncle Rico (Oct 22, 2007)

Does anyone know whether the guaranteed analyis for Plantex CSM+B is based on the dry ingredient or based on the final mixture with water (one tablespoon per 500mL in PMDD formula). For example, I want to know whether the 7% iron listed on the analysis means the powder is 7% iron by mass or whether the PMDD formula is 7% iron by mass.


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

This guy mixes it himself and sells it. He'd know:

[email protected]


----------



## Uncle Rico (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for the address. The reason I ask is that I assumed that the guaranteed analysis was based on the dry powder when comparing it to other fertilizers. I used to use Florapride, and wanted to calculate how many parts of CSM+B would be equivalent to each part of Florapride(as far as micronutrients). Although the ratios of nutrients are slightly different, I figured using iron as the standard would give me a general comparison for practical purposes. I weighed a given volume of CSM+B and then an equal volume of water and got 1 pound 3 ounces for both (with +- 1 ounce error). This showed me that they had similiar densities which made my calculations much easier. To find the percent of iron in CSM+B after adding 500mL water I just multiplied:

(15)/(515) * 7% = .204% iron 
which is 
(the ratio of the one tbsp of CSM+B (15mL) to the 500mL water sol.) * (the percent iron in CSM+B)

This is similiar to Floraprides .19% iron but less than Flourish's .32% iron. This is basically the same as what I heard over forums on the internet (people said that the CSM+B was a little over half as strong as Flourish in terms of micronutrients) but it was nice to see it myself. This at least gives me a starting point to gauge my fertilizer needs for the transition in fertilizer type (I new what worked well for me with Flourish and Florapride).


----------

